# I am selling all my snowblowers due to lack of snow.



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

It has been a disappointing season so far. Not much snow in the Boston area. Will it ever snow?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

When You Least Expect it.....


----------



## jgp1955 (Dec 7, 2019)

You must be retired and bored with nothing to do wanting it to snow.Only kidding with you. I'm 64 still driving 18 wheelers and i will take no snow any day And no i will not move down south.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

Only fired mine up once so far, for 7" on December 3rd. That's it. I do believe in 2015, when we got something like 120", it only really started in mid January.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Considering how rare a blow-able snow event is for most of us its amazing how much thought and enthusiasm people put into snowblowers and snowblowing. Myself included.

Mowers are used much more often and in comparison its like getting a 6" snow event every week for 20 weeks in a row. 

But there isnt nearly as much excitement around mowers and mowing. 

But there should be!

.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

russ01915 said:


> It has been a disappointing season so far. Not much snow in the Boston area. Will it ever snow?



It sure will, the storm of the century will come right after you sell the last of your snow blowers. :wink2:


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Grunt said:


> It sure will, the storm of the century will come right after you sell the last of your snow blowers. :wink2:


Indeed... please go ahead and sell those machines, quickly. We need some snow! :devil:


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

tdipaul said:


> .
> Mowers are used much more often and in comparison its like getting a 6" snow event every week for 20 weeks in a row.
> 
> But there isnt nearly as much excitement around mowers and mowing.
> ...


I think at least to a degree, it relates to the importance of each.

If we get a foot of snow, I can't get to work or the doctor or the grocery store until the driveway is cleared. Having an impassible driveway puts a large part of my life on hold. By comparison, having grass that's a little too long affects pretty much nothing.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

In NJ the usage ratio of mower/blower is like 40/1. Maybe even leaner than that!

And yet for some reason I have one for mowing and three for blowing

.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Here at the Mason Dixon line (Pa./Md.). Nothing but 50* weather...Only white seen is a Rocky White around the yard!


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

My biggest fear when I bought my new blower this year was that we'd have a snow drought. Happily we've had 3 decent snowfalls so far this season (11", 6" and 6")!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

every time i throw something away that I havent used in 5-10 years i need it the very next day.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Not because I want to but I always have one good operating 2 stage and one good operating SS. Snowblowing for me is right up there with cleaning a pig pen but it sure beats shoveling snow, which I _*really*_ despise. :wink2:


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

Mowing the lawn isn't associated with the paralyzing-effect that a big blizzard has on all modes of transportation, communication services, electrical service, etc. I suppose if one is retired then it's entirely possible to simply sit inside one's house for a day or two until society's panic level has subsided. I want to know what that's like :angel:


tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> Considering how rare a blow-able snow event is for most of us its amazing how much thought and enthusiasm people put into snowblowers and snowblowing. Myself included.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

And you rarely have a big exciting "grass event". Like holy crap, it grew 10" overnight!  In that case, you might have your normal mower, and then a backup, big-honkin' mower, for emergencies. Plus a weed-whacker. Plus a scythe. And a parts-scythe that you keep thinking about rebuilding. 

The grass is much more predictable. I *have* been trying to find a suitable used tractor upgrade, to improve my current setup. So there's been a bunch of mower-related reading too. And yeah, I definitely spend way more time per year mowing than I do clearing snow. Plus the tractor does other stuff for me too. I just need a good Craigslist ad to show up, while the yard is snow-free, and I can get my trailer out.

We haven't had a ton so far, but we did have about 18" total, I think, in early December. And the little stuff early this week. So I've gotten to use the machines some, already, with a bunch of time left in the season. Very little 2-stage use so far, primarily just for clearing the packed stuff from the plows.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

all I have used thus far is my single stages. 

so far we are having a drought year. hurts sales and inventory is growing. ( plus getting lazy in garage )

but we still have 3 good months to go. in recent years March has been a bear.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> And you rarely have a big exciting "grass event". Like holy crap, it grew 10" overnight!


"Growmageddon"? :smile_big:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

tdipaul said:


> .But there isnt nearly as much excitement around mowers and mowing.
> 
> But there should be!.


That's why most of us switch over to https://www.mylawnmowerforum.com/index.php when the snow disappears. Need a place to discuss and cure our mower ills. :devil:

.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

jgp1955 said:


> You must be retired and bored with nothing to do wanting it to snow.Only kidding with you. I'm 64 still driving 18 wheelers and i will take no snow any day And no i will not move down south.



I quit my job last June and I have to fight two old retired farts for my driveway let alone the neighbors.


We love snow. Dark and gloom of winter in AK and its fun, good workout etc.


Sorry you are still driving, been there, done that, drove on the AK Pipeline project snow, wind, hail and -40F, sure no fun. 

Count your blessing you are not driving on clay shale built roads that were 2 feet narrower than specification with 3 x 48 inch 60 foot pipe behind the headache rack (and prayed they stayed behind said rack). !


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That's why most of us switch over to https://www.mylawnmowerforum.com/index.php when the snow disappears. Need a place to discuss and cure our mower ills. :devil:


Or https://www.mytractorforum.com/ 

I suppose there's some overlap to here, as well, for folks with tractor-mounted blowers.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

90 days 'til April!


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I get pretty excited over mowing the lawn, but that's cause I grew it all from seed so its like my little babies getting a haircut.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Heh, so are weeds the bad-influence friends that your kids hang out with?


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

badbmwbrad said:


> I suppose if one is retired then it's entirely possible to simply sit inside one's house for a day or two until society's panic level has subsided. I want to know what that's like :angel:


I'll tell ya, it is nice!

First year we retired a well-forecast snowstorm came in, put down about two and a half feet, which around here is a LOT. Since it was forecast well, we stocked up on food and movies (this was before online streaming) and except for going out to get the mail and newspaper we didn't leave the house for a week. By that time we were starting to get a little bit of cabin fever but by then it was okay since all the roads were clear.

About that time I decided I really liked this retirement gig.:smile2:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Heh, lucky guy  We only got a little snow at the beginning of this week, while I was still off, but it was kinda nice just letting it sit there during the day Monday, until it was wrapping up. I kinda wished we would have gotten a big storm while I was off, for the same sorts of reasons. 

At least when they happen on the weekend, I have more options for when I clear it. 

But I can't complain. If it's going to be bad I at least have the option of working from home. And with the blowers and generator, even a big storm usually isn't that bad for us. Sure beats sitting in the dark and cold, between warming up with rounds of shoveling!


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

russ01915 said:


> It has been a disappointing season so far. Not much snow in the Boston area. Will it ever snow?


Ashland, about 25 miles west of Boston had close to 16’’ this December. It’s coming even to Boston.


----------



## Sgthawker (Nov 19, 2019)

Sorry, guys. I admit I serviced and upgraded my snowthrower, and this is why Murphy's law kicked in and the snow is absent. I'll try and refrain next year. LOL


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ELaw said:


> "Growmageddon"? :smile_big:


to make mowing more exciting I just wait and let it grow 
it still wasn't much excitement cutting it even though I got to run the high wheel trimmer and the mower :grin:


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

worst snowfalls, the heavy stuff, are usually before spring


----------



## Adrian Snare (Dec 11, 2019)

Toro has a new ''power handle'' out, with, I believe, attachments for mowing and blowing . Seems to be a good idea . . . opinion ?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

detdrbuzzard, how well do those walk-behind trimmers work? Do you use it as a quicker version of a handheld weedwhacker? Or for clearing larger areas, and still use a weedwhacker for smaller areas? 

Adrian, do you have a link, or an official product name? Not sure which thing you're referring to, but I'm curious.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Adrian Snare said:


> Toro has a new ''power handle'' out, with, I believe, attachments for mowing and blowing . Seems to be a good idea . . . opinion ?


 Where have you seen that? I've been through much of the Toro site and have not seen anything like the old 1950s/1960s 3HP Power Handle. Troy-Bilt does have a 208cc FLEX system, though: https://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/flex


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

(Apologizes to OP for being so far off topic)



Adrian Snare said:


> Toro has a new ''power handle'' out, with, I believe, attachments for mowing and blowing . Seems to be a good idea . . . opinion ?


Any chance you're thinking of the Troy-bilt system ?? https://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/flex

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I guess I wasn't paying attention as mid last year the Troy Flex system seems to have been discontinued and heavily discounted.

.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

RedOctobyr said:


> detdrbuzzard, how well do those walk-behind trimmers work? Do you use it as a quicker version of a handheld weedwhacker? Or for clearing larger areas, and still use a weedwhacker for smaller areas?
> 
> Adrian, do you have a link, or an official product name? Not sure which thing you're referring to, but I'm curious.


I use the high wheel trimmer for large areas or large over grown areas where you cant see whats hiding in the grass and yes I still use a weedwhacker for smaller areas


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

A snow blower is kind of like a fire extinguisher, legal gun, spare tire, jumper cables, etc. Not really appreciated untill you need it.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

jgp1955 said:


> You must be retired and bored with nothing to do wanting it to snow.Only kidding with you. I'm 64 still driving 18 wheelers and i will take no snow any day And no i will not move down south.


i will be 66 next week retired at 55 i have plenty of hobbies to keep me busy and i could do with a good snow storm or two just for fun.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Not sure if I'd consider trading you..snowed here every second Monday since the first of December...usually 4-6 inches each time, and we have also had warming weather and rain ... so, a mix of dry fluffy snow and wet heavy snow.
I repair small equipment, fix 2-3 per day depencing on parts..and have had at least 6 machines lined up for repair each morning when I start..small town, 10,000 or so, but some are really hard on their snow blowers. btw, I am 67 and this is my "part time" job.
Impellers (8 so far), belts, carbs (ethanol fuel) friction drive wheels..
Seems the "newer" machines just do not stand up to the wear like the old machines, be it MTD, Murray, Craftsman or Husqvarna..
Forecast for this week..snow for the next 5 days...
BE CAREFUL WHAT YOUR WISHING FOR...LOL
btw, I am in mid Northern British Columbia, and although climate change is not a reality (or so some say) last winter the snow held off until New Years...and it snowed weekly until March...
and although we measure snow in cm, it seems 2-4 cm works out to 4-6 inches..


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CarlB said:


> i will be 66 next week retired at 55 i have plenty of hobbies to keep me busy and i could do with a good snow storm or two just for fun.


was a trucker for 34 years and pretty much hated the winters before I retired. tired of putting chains on going over Donner Pass some nights on a set of doubles and having to deal with idiot 4 wheeler drivers and other truck drivers a like. retired ASAP and now loving the winters.

yes, playing and blowing huge snowfalls is fun now.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

3vanman said:


> and although we measure snow in cm, it seems 2-4 cm works out to 4-6 inches..


That sounds like a conversion issue. 1 inch is 2.54 cm. Unless there was a typo with which units were which, 2-4 cm is 0.8-1.6 inches.


----------



## jgp1955 (Dec 7, 2019)

Was not looking to sound rude just kidding around no offense to any one.When your time is your own than you can do whatever you like because you have all the time in the world


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I guess I wasn't paying attention as mid last year the Troy Flex system seems to have been discontinued and heavily discounted.
> 
> .


*I believe it was a magnificent flop. That stuff laid out in front of Lowe's forever. *


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

orangputeh said:


> was a trucker for 34 years and pretty much hated the winters before I retired. tired of putting chains on going over Donner Pass some nights on a set of doubles and having to deal with idiot 4 wheeler drivers and other truck drivers a like. retired ASAP and now loving the winters.
> 
> yes, playing and blowing huge snowfalls is fun now.


I hear you.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> *I believe it was a magnificent flop. That stuff laid out in front of Lowe's forever. *


Sort of too bad, I see the appeal of maintaining just a single engine. But being locked into a single expensive ecosystem makes me kind of nervous. And certain compromises must be involved, when the devices all have to be 2 pieces. 

My only experience with this sort of thing is handheld shaft-changing equipment. Someone gave me a 2-stroke Craftsman with a hedge trimmer and curved shaft weed whacker attachment. I really like the hedge trimmer, it's bigger and more powerful than my $30 electric, plus no cord, of course. And with it being on a stick, I can reach stuff that my electric will not. But I haven't tried the weed whacker. I typically use my straight-shaft Echo instead, but I should see how it does. 

Those systems seem more straightforward, since it's all shaft-mounted equipment anyhow. It doesn't seem like as much of a compromise to allow changing the tool-end.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Actually more of a "forecast accuracy" issue...I am measuring the end result...the weather person (so many and none seem to agree) makes a prediction..they are usually accurate in the part "it will snow", but how much...hind sight is the only answer. 
Not going to complain, such is the way it is.


----------



## gathermewool (Oct 18, 2018)

OP must have posted tongue-in-cheek. The trend over the last decade has been that major snow storms in Southern New England don’t happen until after the new year. Here in CT, January is when it actually starts to get cold lately. Late Jan and throughout FEB is when we have the highest risk of major snow, if any.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

Here’s my Saturday forecast:


“Saturday: Cloudy with a 90% chance of snow south and east of I-35, with a 50% chance north and west of I-35. There are still many questions about this storm. If it tracks a bit farther south, it will miss KC, and a bit farther north, and we will have a major winter storm. High: 23°”

Fingers crossed this blower gets some use this weekend!


----------



## duane4238 (Dec 6, 2015)

My old Ariens sits in the back of the garage, covered with an old blanket. I purchased a new Polaris Sportsman 570 complete with a plow. When it snows, I have fun clearing all the neighbors driveways. When the snow disappears, I bomb around my land and enjoy the great outdoors. In my 14th year of retirement and loving it.
Duane


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

This thread got me thinking about historical snowfall amounts for each winter season for my area (NE Ohio). I just wasted about an hour unsuccessfully trying to Google a meaningful site....nothing! NOAA, Weather Underground, etc. Does anybody have a good source of such data?


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

rod330 said:


> This thread got me thinking about historical snowfall amounts for each winter season for my area (NE Ohio). I just wasted about an hour unsuccessfully trying to Google a meaningful site....nothing! NOAA, Weather Underground, etc. Does anybody have a good source of such data?




National weather service has the statistics. Here’s a link for Cleveland as an example:


https://www.weather.gov/cle/Climate_Snowfall


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

johnwick said:


> National weather service has the statistics. Here’s a link for Cleveland as an example:
> 
> 
> https://www.weather.gov/cle/Climate_Snowfall


Wow, that's perfect....thank you!


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

The temperature is suppose to get up the the sixties this afternoon South of Boston.
Gonna drag my JD snow blower out, fire it up and let it run for awhile to make it feel wanted.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Dalton,

That is what everyone should be doing here in the Northeast, what with the 60 degree temperatures.

Get it out, fill the gas, check the oil, check the tire pressure and shear pins, lube it up, including the cables if any, fire it up, run it around a bit. Heck, give it a wax job as well.... 

Even though I just had minor surgery, I may still do it if I feel up to it …


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the last 2 winters spoiled me. this winter so far is fairly dry.

getting bored. may have to call in some favors with the big guy.


haven't had a beer in several weeks........maybe that's it.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Yesterday 65-70 in eastern Mass...this morning Snowflurries!!!

Poss. snow Saturday noon time in to Sunday!!!!!!


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Yesterday 65-70 in eastern Mass...this morning Snowflurries!!!
> 
> Poss. snow Saturday noon time in to Sunday!!!!!!


 We're ready for it....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I've blown 6-12" of snow 4 times in the past month. Before you guys whine again about not enough snow, be careful what you wish for:


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

tabora said:


> I've blown 6-12" of snow 4 times in the past month. Before you guys whine again about not enough snow, be careful what you wish for:


I think we did that in 2015 and then it was non stop and roofs collapsing!!!!


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I think we did that in 2015 and then it was non stop and roofs collapsing!!!!


Never thought I needed a roof rake until February '15, when my doors were getting stuck in their jambs. The only time in 21 years of living in my current house.


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey. Gotta use the JD snow blower this morning after getting about three inches of snow over night. Could have just waited and let the warm sun get rid of the snow. But the JD was so thrilled to finally get outside and do some work. :grin:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL … this last "event" I brought out my Craftsman, now that makes 3 of my blowers went out once this year so far, I only have 4 more to go out for there first time this year ….


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

we had 15 inches over a day and night a couple days ago.

now i want MORE.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Just a start of a long lasting relationship...Big fan of Ariens..
Shout out to my Brute Snow Shovel!!
Note, local Ski lodge blowing more snow in the distance!!!


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

Just to tease you, although people in NewFoundland have got all that in one night...










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Holy crap. Lots of machines must be getting a workout up there at the moment!


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> Holy crap. Lots of machines must be getting a workout up there at the moment!




Not too bad honestly,this fell down gradually over the last 2 months... it just doesn’t until spring here.. the worst we got was 12 inches in one afternoon and 20 inches in two days.. other than that, 2, 3 or 5 inches at a time...


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Here's a time-lapse video of the storm - impressive! https://imgur.com/r/gifs/UYmCVwS


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

ELaw said:


> Here's a time-lapse video of the storm - impressive! https://imgur.com/r/gifs/UYmCVwS




Holy moly!! Yeah, that was a storm! I’m expecting there will be million of $ of damages, not to mention the snow clearing ops that will take days...


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NMLHoldingsLLC (Dec 15, 2019)

russ01915 said:


> It has been a disappointing season so far. Not much snow in the Boston area. Will it ever snow?


Sure!
Just come to New Hampshire.
We've had 6 plowable/ snow blow storms already.

Just leave the wacko Boston politics down there


----------



## NMLHoldingsLLC (Dec 15, 2019)

ELaw said:


> Here's a time-lapse video of the storm - impressive! https://imgur.com/r/gifs/UYmCVwS


That was insane!!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Haven't even needed a shovel in NJ and time is running out. This has to be the mildest winter on record.


----------

